# gassed power draw



## José M. Vázquez cuadra

Field and topic:
Hola. El contexto en el que se encuentra este térmico es en procesos que ocurren en un reactor.
Gracias
---------------------

Sample sentence:
BHRSolutions worked closely with the client to study the current design and the effect of reactor modifications on "gassed power draw".


----------



## tatius

Buenas, José

Sólo intento ayudar en algo, no te propongo nada concluyente. Tomo esta acepción de "draw", a falta de más información:

1 	draw, haul, haulage
	 		the act of drawing or hauling something; "the haul up the hill went very slowly"


Así que yo traduciría (y me estoy tirando de cabeza a la piscina, ya verás tú según el contexto) "gassed power draw" como "tracción neumática":

... y el efecto de las modificaciones del reactor en la tracción neumática.

donde, según el diccionario de la RAE:

tracción: 1. f. Acción y efecto de tirar de algo para moverlo o arrastrarlo, y especialmente los carruajes sobre la vía. Tracción animal, de vapor, eléctrica.

neumática: 1. adj. Que funciona con aire u otro gas. Martillo neumático.

Espero que te sirva...

Un saludo.


----------



## José M. Vázquez cuadra

muchas gracias tatius pero creo que no van por ahi los tiros, pero de todos modos agradezco mucho tu ayuda. para más aclaraciones diré que el reactor es un reactor de tres fases líquido-líquido-gas, por lo que no creo ge el gas de mi pregunta se refiera a una instalación neumática.
¿Alguna otra sugerencia?
Gracias.


----------



## tatius

Bonita paja mental, la mía... 

Si se me ocurre algo, te lo comento.


----------



## moira

Buscando por ahí encontré esto:

_"This article discusses the performance of a gas dispersion impeller with blades that are vertically asymmetric, i.e. the blade shape above the disk is different from the shape below the disk. It is shown that this impeller has a *gassed power curve* that is flatter than that of other impellers."_

En este enlace puedes ver todo el artículo (con gráficas e imágenes):
http://www.bakker.org/cfmbook/bt6-book.pdf

No sabría si traducirlo como "trazado de la potencia de dispersión del gas". En el artículo se habla de ello, y podrás sacar tus propias conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## rholt

gassed power  esta expresado en Kw. 
Entonces, 
"gassed power draw" a mi me parece que estan hablando de 
"demanda de fuerza bajo condiciones gasificado"


----------



## tatius

He encontrado esta (extensa) tesis que creo que te será de mucha ayuda, porque trata exactamente de lo que mencionas como contexto. 

Echando un rápido vistazo a esta página y por otras de la Red de Redes, me ha parecido entender que "power draw" es un sinónimo de "power consumption".

Ese es mi granito de arena. Visita la página web que te he pegado, parece útil.


----------



## tatius

Sigo divagando... Si junto lo que he descubierto pululando por Internet con lo que mencionaba rholt, puede ser que los tiran vayan por allí, que se refiera al consumo de energía en presencia de gas, en condiciones de gas, vamos.


----------



## rholt

se habla de que el fluido/agua/liquido que va hacia las turbinas esta gasificado, que se controlan los tamaños de los burbujas, eso es el sentido de gasificado, puede ser "demanda de fuerza con liquido que contenga gas"


----------



## José M. Vázquez cuadra

Muchas gracias a todos, me habeis sido de mucha ayuda. Con gente como vosotros da gusto asomarse por estos sitios.
Un saludo.


----------



## tatius

rholt, "fuerza" no me gusta, ¿no te convence "energía"?

No pongo en duda lo que mencionas del gas, la energía nuclear no es mi fuerte, imagino que José M. ya conseguirá dar con alguna conclusión.


----------



## rholt

"demanda de energía con liquido que contenga gas" o algo asi. 
Si, suena mejor.


----------

